# LASER BORE SIGHTING GOOD OR BAD



## ocmulgee hunter (Oct 17, 2009)

LOOKING FOR ANY OPINIONS ON BORE SIGHTING A SCOPE IN WITH OUT TAKING IT TO THE RANGE GOOD IDEA OR NOT TO DEPEND ON IT ACCURATELY BEING ZEROED IN. I HAVE ALWAYS SIGHTED IN AT THE RANGE. BUT I RECENTLY BOUGHT A NEW RIFLE AND SCOPE AND THE GUN SHOP OFFERED FREE BORE SIGHTING WITH RIFLE PURCHASE BUT I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY EXPERIENCE WITH THIS PLEASE POST ANY COMMENTS.

:sniper:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Bore sighting is pretty much just to get you shooting on paper and sometimes it doesn't even do that. You still need to go to the range and sight it in even if it has been bore sighted.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with ac700, it's just a starting point


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

every time i buy a new rifle the place will mount the scope and bore sight it for free. so that will save you alot of work at the range but it wont make it perfect. with mine its usually about 10 inches off or so @ 100yds but atleast you can see where your shooting. and if your wanting to make sighting in quick and easy, shoot a couple rounds and while looking through the scope and not moving the gun dail the crosshairs right on to the holes and you should be about perfect. Hope that makes since


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I laser bore sight often. Mostly because it saves money. Since I have my own I have gotten to know it much better. I use it when I switch scopes which I do often if something isn't right. I have a file of laser targets. They are simply records. With an + in the middle of an 8X11.5 inch piece of paper. I hang it across the house, put the laser on the + and mark the spot where my cross-hairs are at before I remove a scope. I have a record of every rifle/scope combination that I own. If I use one scope and I think it may have problems I can switch to another scope, move the cross-hairs to my recorded position and go shoot a group. 
I have my laser marked so it always goes in the up position and aligned to the vertical cross-hair. 
If I sight in a rifle/scope that I have never seen I can get it on paper. If I switch scopes on any of my rifles I can be within two inches of the bullseye. 
The best use for a laser is taking it along on an extended hunt. Did you bump your scope? Pull out your laser and check it without firing a shot. Range a tree or rock at 100 yards and the laser and cross-hair should intersect, or come very close. I goofed up once bad, and carry my laser in the vehicle now. I had a scope that I thought was very nice. I showed it to a lot of people. Many people turned the turrets to see how they worked. Unknown to me someone turned a complete circle so I didn't catch the movement. I shot about four feet low on a very nice elk at 257 yards with a rifle I will not miss apples with at that range. 
A laser is cheap insurance and peace of mind.


----------



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

bore sighting,lazer that is,, is a very good idea it will bring you dam near to zero,, as long as you have ammo you know will group good, neverless it will save time and money to get this done first, it will get you close then you can make finaly touches at range


----------

